# What makeup case/box do you use?



## Bellagigi (Mar 25, 2009)

I am overwhelmed in trying to find a new case. What do you guys use? I think I want one with wheels but some seem too big while others not big enough. I feel like the Goldie Locks of makeup artists!

I don't carry hair products, just makeup, brushes/tools and some skin care. I like this one because the brushes are kept inside the doors. But I am leery about having makeup in drawers...I can just see something getting jammed. Does anyone have this box? Tell me what you are using. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## aeni (Mar 26, 2009)

I have it.  No real jamming issues.  And I don't store my brushes in there - I have too many that I need to use on shoots.  I find the roller attachment is a tad short for my 5'7" height and have to kinda bend backwards uncomfortably to roll with it - so I carry it.  Also you can't do sharp turns with it or else it falls over on its side (like you see with smaller suitcases at the airport).

When full it will weigh 20 lbs or more btw.  Other than that it's a great sturdy case.  I always use it when flying (in my suitcase).


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a Caboodles (sp?) train case, a large Dior box and a Dior zip up case.  The Dior box and zip up case were freebies.


----------



## Willa (Mar 26, 2009)

I bought this kit for 20$ 





All my stuff inside is in pouches, of clear cases (like the one to put school pencils in).


----------



## Bellagigi (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_I have it.  No real jamming issues.  And I don't store my brushes in there - I have too many that I need to use on shoots.  I find the roller attachment is a tad short for my 5'7" height and have to kinda bend backwards uncomfortably to roll with it - so I carry it.  Also you can't do sharp turns with it or else it falls over on its side (like you see with smaller suitcases at the airport).

When full it will weigh 20 lbs or more btw.  Other than that it's a great sturdy case.  I always use it when flying (in my suitcase)._

 
I wondered about how many brushes it would hold and just how accessible they would be. I have always kept mine stored in a brush roll. Thanks for your input


----------



## Bellagigi (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I bought this kit for 20$ 





All my stuff inside is in pouches, of clear cases (like the one to put school pencils in)._

 
That was an awesome buy!


----------



## slick (Mar 27, 2009)

I use this:






I got it at Joann Fabrics, I have it in black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Its a rolling jewerly case.  I store a lot of my stuff in both hard and soft plastic cases and put all of those in the large bottom section.  In the top section I have all my palettes and powders.  My brush roll fits perfectly in one of the side pockets (not the side that is shown in the picture, but on the other side there are 2 large pockets).  Works out great!  The craft store is a great place to get a case actually....there are all kinds of jewelry storing cases, and scrapbook cases as well (check out the brand "Crop In Style" - they make several rolling cases).  They are a great cheap alternative to your traditional makeup case.  The case above only cost me $30....there are always 30-50% coupons floating around for craft stores so you can definitely get a deal!


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 27, 2009)

I use a rolling scrapbook case.  I got it at Michael's for about $50 with a 40% off cupon.  It is canvas material, like the one above, so it's not heavy and it has a lot of sections and clear pouches.  I love it!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slick* 

 
_I use this:






I got it at Joann Fabrics, I have it in black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Its a rolling jewerly case.  I store a lot of my stuff in both hard and soft plastic cases and put all of those in the large bottom section.  In the top section I have all my palettes and powders.  My brush roll fits perfectly in one of the side pockets (not the side that is shown in the picture, but on the other side there are 2 large pockets).  Works out great!  The craft store is a great place to get a case actually....there are all kinds of jewelry storing cases, and scrapbook cases as well (check out the brand "Crop In Style" - they make several rolling cases).  They are a great cheap alternative to your traditional makeup case.  The case above only cost me $30....there are always 30-50% coupons floating around for craft stores so you can definitely get a deal!_

 
Thanks for this thread. My big train case from Yazmo (the tall silver metal one) just broke after a loyal 3 years.  Plus it was sooooo heavy, so I was looking for a soft sided and I cannot spend the $250 for the yazmo version.  I went out to Jo Ann Fabrics today and got this in black, the only thing is online it's 35.99, in store it's $60, so stupid.  But hopefully I'll find a coupon to print out this week and I'll take my receipt and get my money back.

It's perfect for a makeup case but my problem is I need some clear soft plastic cases (a few pencil case size, a few larger for foundations etc.) and I cannot find them anywhere.  I see a few online but they are all like $7 and up for one bag.  Does anyone know a cheapie place to get some with diff. sizes?  Thanks!


----------



## tmc089 (Mar 29, 2009)

Question for the OP, where did you find that original case in your original post? I've been thinking about looking for a new one and that one seems really great. Thankss!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Mar 29, 2009)

I know the questions was for the op, but you can find it here, Black Makeup Case w/Drawers TS-14(R) ok actually they sold out but they restock all the time and they have this which is very similar, Pro Silver Makeup Case w/Drawers TS-97
and this Black Two In One Cosmetic Case w/ Drawers in black or silver.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 29, 2009)

I use a small suitcase from Kenneth Cole!


----------



## Bellagigi (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tmc089* 

 
_Question for the OP, where did you find that original case in your original post? I've been thinking about looking for a new one and that one seems really great. Thankss!_

 
Hi. The one I first posted a pic of is the Pro Studio Cabinet by Japonesque. 

Naimie's is one of the retailers and here is a link for it.
Naimies.com♥::♥Bags & Cases♥::♥Cases♥::♥Japonesque CP-175 Pro Case Cabinet/wheels Black

Japonesque also lists their retailers on this link. 
JAPONESQUE - Catalogue


It is really expensive at $260. I wish I could see it before making a commitment. I am thinking seriously of purchasing this case from Yazmo now. 





Pro Aluminum Makeup Case Black TS-36

It is selling for just under $170 with free shipping through the end of the month. It's two cases in one which is very attractive when you work with large groups sometimes and then one bride another time. I like that you can split it up for what you are doing. I imagine it will be heavy but it is wheeled. I am going to make a trip to Hobby Lobby tomorrow to check out their craft carts. I really appreciate everyones input. 

You guys are great


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 30, 2009)

I use a bunch of bags for every different type of product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I need a new method.


----------



## slick (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C.tastic* 

 
_It's perfect for a makeup case but my problem is I need some clear soft plastic cases (a few pencil case size, a few larger for foundations etc.) and I cannot find them anywhere. I see a few online but they are all like $7 and up for one bag. Does anyone know a cheapie place to get some with diff. sizes? Thanks!_

 
Hey!  Glad to help out =)  I would like to know the answer to this question as well!  So far I've had the most luck from Wal-Mart, but size variation is limited if want the clear ones.  Just yesterday I bought a 3-pack of pencil sized clear cases from Fred Meyer (Kroger) and they were $5 after 30% off.  But if any one knows of any good websites to order these from that would be fantastic!  The hard plastic cases are easy to find but I need more soft ones!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 30, 2009)

i use the TooFaced makeup bag, for my basic everyday stuff. and i use a big roxy makeup case for the rest of it.  i think i needa purchase a new one though .. i have too much stuff /=


----------



## naijapretty (Apr 1, 2009)

I found some at my local thrift store. People donate stuff to them and they sell it to raise money for their foundation. I got three brand new and they were $3.00 each. Try there. I've also gotten some $2.00 from a dollar store. And try The Container store. They should have them cheaper.


----------



## dominicana90 (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bellagigi* 

 
_Hi. The one I first posted a pic of is the Pro Studio Cabinet by Japonesque. 

Naimie's is one of the retailers and here is a link for it.
Naimies.com♥::♥Bags & Cases♥::♥Cases♥::♥Japonesque CP-175 Pro Case Cabinet/wheels Black

Japonesque also lists their retailers on this link. 
JAPONESQUE - Catalogue


It is really expensive at $260. I wish I could see it before making a commitment. I am thinking seriously of purchasing this case from Yazmo now. 





Pro Aluminum Makeup Case Black TS-36

It is selling for just under $170 with free shipping through the end of the month. It's two cases in one which is very attractive when you work with large groups sometimes and then one bride another time. I like that you can split it up for what you are doing. I imagine it will be heavy but it is wheeled. I am going to make a trip to Hobby Lobby tomorrow to check out their craft carts. I really appreciate everyones input. 

You guys are great
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have that case in silver.  At the moment everything fits I love love loves it!


----------



## tierramwilson (Apr 11, 2009)

That's a nice one. I really like the ones they have at Salon Hive though. They've even got some in pink! Plus they have videos to help you decide:

Pink Makeup Train Case 

Videos


----------



## Make-up Envy (Apr 20, 2009)

I have the MAC case from a couple of years ago, but for my business I use a larger case. Go to Makeup Cases | Cosmetic Cases | Train Cases for a huge variety of cases! They are pretty affordable too.


----------

